# PICS FOR BANZAI MAG



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

*pics for tuner mag*

today xtreme graphix took all of the s-tune stickers off the car and replaced them with z-tune replica ones. they look much better and the quality is top notch with 7 yr life vinyl! 

by looking at pics of the z-tune and the pics of my dads 34 you cannot tell the difference between the two sets of graphics. if any one wants a set contact nikwilson as xtreme graphix now have the design and he can pass you on the details to the owner. 

here are a couple sample pics of what should be in septembers or novembers "tuner magazine"    ......

The pics for the magazine were taken by Matt from Ipswich.














































alex


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## kitster (Jul 4, 2006)

awesome lookin,what did u pay for the plate if u don't mind me asking?


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks! the plate cost £250 about 5 years ago so im sure it will be worth more now


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

you have neon?
Well, the car looks very clean, i like the scenery.
I love white R34's.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

well I recon neons should not be allowed on 34,s........ i only have triple chrome wheels nuts and racing air in my tyres..does that make me cool......hehehehehehehehe

and the plates isnt bad...my 34 has B16 BNR (B1G BNR) as a reg plate now that is cool


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Any more mention of neons, and I'll ban the pair of them.......again!


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

JasonO said:


> Any more mention of neons, and I'll ban the pair of them.......again!


Jason

You know it makes sense!!!! But a ban for them - well only if you say so!

One of the pictures taken relied on having undercar lighting. I fitted them back for this. I have not got a copy for obvius reasons since these are still on Matt's camera and his ownership, but if that particular shot is published you will see why - it is one of the best pics (and not just because it is my car) that I have seen in a long time. 

The pics were taken at a large cold store in Norfolk.

Nik


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

Abbey M/S said:


> well I recon neons should not be allowed on 34,s........ i only have triple chrome wheels nuts and racing air in my tyres..does that make me cool......hehehehehehehehe
> 
> and the plates isnt bad...my 34 has B16 BNR (B1G BNR) as a reg plate now that is cool



What does B1G BNR mean?

Its all a bit P13 in the SKY


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

sad


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

NikWilson said:


> You know it makes sense!!!! But a ban for them - well only if you say so!


I have standards to keep up.......


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Ahhh Sorry Nik.
I thought it had [email protected]@'s.


Mick


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Gorgeous

I am going to get Nismo Graphics on my R32 once I have sorted everything else out on her.

:clap:


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

So how much do the R34 nismo graphics cost and from who ?


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

BBD said:


> So how much do the R34 nismo graphics cost and from who ?


xtreme Graphix. The full set can be done in any colour combination. Do you want me to pass your details on? You PM me your e-mail address and send it onto the company? I think the full set:

bonnet
2 sides
7 nismo logos
2 20th aniversary decals is about £250.00

all in best quality 7 yr vinyl

but you would have to negotiate a price with the owner since I only bought mine from there this week and what I paid included the fitting.


Nik


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

m6beg said:


> Ahhh Sorry Nik.
> I thought it had [email protected]@'s.
> 
> 
> Mick


Mick

You lost me there? "sad" then "[email protected]@'s"?

Can you explain????

Nik


----------



## sdminus (Oct 1, 2004)

pics should be very cool nik. As i told Matt the pics never do the car justice. however i really rate Matt as a photographer. He really can polish a turd. 

Car was awesome on the day. I have got used to seeing it in the flesh but it amazed me.

Scott


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

sdminus said:


> pics should be very cool nik. As i told Matt the pics never do the car justice. however i really rate Matt as a photographer. He really can polish a turd.
> 
> Car was awesome on the day. I have got used to seeing it in the flesh but it amazed me.
> 
> Scott


Ask Matt about the last pic and the use of the ICE cold C02. These were really good and relied on the use of the underlighting.

I think Mick accused me of being sad, or do you think I misunderstood his post?


Nik


----------



## sdminus (Oct 1, 2004)

repeat after me. I shall not rise to it.... I shall not rise to it.... I shall not rise to it...

Dont worry mate. it looked very good on the day and the pics will prove that.

Scott


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

The pics were done by Matt, his web site is:

www.mwoods.co.uk :clap: 

Nik


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Really ruined that with the neons imo. :bawling:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

small rant erased


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

Durzel said:


> Really ruined that with the neons imo. :bawling:


I know, I should be taken out at dawn and shot.

There is a reason going back 3 years as to why they are fitted. It is not as though I drive with the things on!!!!

You will have to see the pic's as to why I put them on for this one shot

Nik


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

White 34GTR, Black Wheels...

It works.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

I can see the pics, and I can see the Max Power neons underneath. Sorry but imo there is no justification for it, and it just ruins an otherwise tidy looking car (some might argue about the stickers making it out to be something it's not - but that's a minor crime by comparison!). Doesn't matter whether they're on or not, the motivation/attitude/frame of mind for having them on there is still there.


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

There great !

When are you going to post the pics of you wearing the blonde wig and the promotional mini-skirt ! that came with them in the package ? :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: 
Rather my sister in a Whorehouse,,,,,,,,,
Streuth !
cokey XXx


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Is it silly ****ing post time today or what?
Nik, the car looks great......always will do. I can fully understand and picture the use of the neons for a photoshoot. I bet it looks way smart rolling out of the mist all lit up.
Whether people like things or not, the fact remains this is probably one of the best 34's out there, no expense spared, driven by one of the nicest down to earth guys.
Better than being some stuck up ponce who forever looks down on people with cars lesser than theirs, and there's plenty of them here!!

Rant over.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Car looks incredible - and has to have one of the cleanest engine bays I've ever seen.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

paul creed said:


> Is it silly ****ing post time today or what?
> Nik, the car looks great......always will do. I can fully understand and picture the use of the neons for a photoshoot. I bet it looks way smart rolling out of the mist all lit up.
> Whether people like things or not, the fact remains this is probably one of the best 34's out there, no expense spared, driven by one of the nicest down to earth guys.
> Better than being some stuck up ponce who forever looks down on people with cars lesser than theirs, and there's plenty of them here!!
> ...


:bowdown1: :thumbsup: Well done Paul.


----------



## sdminus (Oct 1, 2004)

Bottom line is Nik. You like it. and thats all that matters. dont let people p1ss on your chips and upset what in the end was a nice shoot and a good chance to show off what you have achieved on your own doorstep. 

for those who dont know nik he is one of the most down to earth people i know. He has my full respect and is a real car enthusiast (spelling may be off LOL )


Scott


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

That looks the nuts mate! :clap: Deep shine on her!! Loverly! 

Love the black wheels on the white car. :bowdown1:


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

Thank you for all the comments both good and bad. The car in my opinion looks good and how I want it. Alot of work went into this car over the winter including an engine pull and without the use of any specialist tuners.

Mistakes were made on the way and it took forever to do, but it can be shown that with time and patience you can get a 500 bhp Skyline by ones own work that is reliable and givem help from members on the forum when needed. It is the worst engine I have ever worked on - give me a yank V8 any day! the only thing I could not do was the mapping and APT in Norfolk did a great job there in the end.

Just to clear up about the neons.

3 yrs ago, Alex was 13, and the "2 fast 2 furious" movie was out. He say the max power neons at some show and at 13 wanted them on the car to show his mates. Now lets take this in perspective. I spend my money on the car, my wife lets me and so long as she sees that Alex is geting out and doing the "father time" bit with his son, then she is happy also. You have to accept what age group these neons appeal to and its not me at age 40+! At 16 now, he is not really botherd about them, and I have not taken them off the car since they were fitted since I cannot be bothered to remove them anyway and take off the fittings that are bonded inside the Nismo side skirts etc.

They go on:

1.To wind up Dave Wilkins whenever I meet him
2.To let Jason O ban me:banned: 
3.And lastly for theses photo's for the last few pics

Does this make me sad or what (and frankly I could not give a t0$$ anyway) and in no way do I think these things make me look cool - regardless of the number plate. (By the way my tyres are filled with Nitrogen - not sure what racing air is????)

I do in fact think they are a bit chav and really spoils the whole essence of the car but hey, its my car.

Enough said by me on this. Lets see what the pics end up looking like in the magazine when published.


Nik


----------



## t-man (Jun 27, 2005)

*Simply Stunning Mate.*

Just as the title says "Stunning" and well done on doing your own work.:clap:


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

I like the neons:flame: :banned: :runaway:

Brilliant car mate:bowdown1:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

great car mate...looks mean but ditch the neons


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

this car is a top notch! i wouldnt mind seeing the neons go as well lol


----------

